# TMNT2 trailer



## Veho (May 7, 2016)

Loath as I am to admit it, Bay's first TMNT movie had about five minutes of good bits, hopelessly lost in two hours of crap bits. An hour and a half of which was wasted on the obligatory, drawn out origin story that ruins every first movie of any adaptation (often also ruining any chance of a second movie in the process). How long does it take to show/tell the origins of teenage mutant ninja turtles? All you need to know is in the name already. 

Anywhoo, in between the hour and a half of pointless introduction and the ten minutes where Bay let the movie trail off because he didn't know how to make an ending, the few minutes where the characters could bounce off of each other and interact were actually palatable enough for me to comment (if only to myself) that the next movie, where the turtles could just be turtles, might not suck as badly. So, here we go: 


​

Rocksteady and Bebop! Turtle Van! Technodrome! Casey Jones! The gang's all here! Provided their introduction doesn't consume the entire movie, there is hope that this one may not suck as hard as the first. 


And before you start complaining about how the movie did the same thing to your precious 80s cartoon that the 80s cartoon did to the source material: it's a movie about talking turtles who are mutants and also ninjas. You need to learn to relax.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 12, 2016)

I hope it was better than original Ninja Turtles 2 movie. Plus, I don't see KRAANG was appear in movie version...


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2016)

AsPika2219 said:


> I hope it was better than original Ninja Turtles 2 movie. Plus, I don't see KRAANG was appear in movie version...



Maybe not Kraang, but Krang is confirmed: 














The gang's all here! 

Plus, the turtles seem to have less prominent noses _and lips_ in this one. That was a major point of criticism in the first movie.


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2016)

Why do people keep watching Michael Bay movies? They are fucking shit, yet people keep giving him money! He doesn't even try to make anything different, it's just the same movies over and over again and worst of all, he still doesn't know how make an ending! Seriously, all of his movies have a like 2 minute climax! Yet people still keep going to the theaters in droves for his piles of shit!


----------



## Veho (May 14, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Seriously, all of his movies have a like 2 minute climax!


My climaxes usually last around 10 seconds, so 2 minutes is more than enough


----------



## The Catboy (May 14, 2016)

Veho said:


> My climaxes usually last around 10 seconds, so 2 minutes is more than enough


That feel when Michael Bay can out climax you.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 15, 2016)

Veho said:


> Maybe not Kraang, but Krang is confirmed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OK! Strangely, many website was say *Krang* is *Kraang*, which was same name... according Wikipedia website!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krang

Anyway, nice to see looking Rocksteady and Beabock, just likes in original Ninja Turtle 2 movie and original Ninja Turtles from '80 cartoon!


----------

